# T3 only therapy for high RT3



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone done this or have any advise

I know ultimately I need to work on the causes of RT3 being high but thats a very long term process.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I know we've had a few people here who have only taken a T3 med, but I don't recall whether it was because of RT3.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

JennyV has experience with taking high doses of T3 hormone to address RT3


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I take a combo of Westhroid and Cytomel, I have never taken T3 only before.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

how did you go with it clearly your RT3? was that done under supervision with your GP or an Endo?


----------

